# "Mind Pops" Can Anyone Relate?



## Skate82 (Feb 6, 2016)

One thing I've been noticing a lot more often lately is that I can be doing something and a random word or phrase will just pop in my head having nothing to do wth anything.

For example: I was sitting in the tub earlier and the word "u of m" just pop in my head out of no where. (U of M is short for University of Michgan, a university near where I am.) This happens at least 5x a day where random words or phrases just come in my head out of no where.

Naturally I did the wrong thing and googled and of course one article said it was an early symptom of schizophrenia of psychosis so now I'm in a right panic.

This happens a non stop when I'm have awake half asleep some nights. Words, phrases, thoughts run through my mind non stop when I'm half asleep.

Can someone relate? I don't want to go crazy!!! And of course I was having a lovely morning and this happened. I don't want psychosis I am so so so afraid now!!!


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey there Skate82,

Most people have some kind of strange thoughts near half asleep.

Especially immediately before falling asleep, people will experience minor hallucinations.

This is so common and prevalent that it has a name: hypnagogia.

People will have anything from visual and auditory hallucinations to strange thought process.

I wouldn't worry about the random words popping into your head.

Schizophrenia is more along the lines of having delusions along with hearing things.

An example might be: Believing aliens are implanting these random thoughts, and that they aren't random but have some significance, such as the codes to the meaning of life.

And then Schizophrenics would not question this line of thought and full on believe it 100%

Have a look at this thread to understand more: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/48515-the-ultimate-guide-to-schizophrenia/


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

See my thread on this.


----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)

Sounds like OCD.


----------



## yellow_lamp (Sep 5, 2015)

I had it and also worried. I also had random gibberish words popping in my head in the morning few times, my doc even hasnt heard of this symptom lol. I think this is all connected to anxiety. I had these symptoms when I was at my worst, I dont have them anymore. Less you worry, faster you'll get better. GL


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

I have mind pops that are visual and emotional when I'm completely lost in whatever dissociated/psychotic state this is. Usually the thought is of a particular scene and emotion, but I have had it be simple words or phrases like you described. When I was thinking a lot about how to phrase something, a word popped into my head, "Grapefruit!" Congratulations on finding out that they're called "mind-pops". Someone else here had to point that out for me.


----------

